# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  To dream about a naked man means death of a woman?

## theAqua

Recently I've been having negative dreams. I'm looking for a place online from Craigslist and have an appointment today, and had a dream of the owner being naked with his son and I could barely get out of the house. I'm supposed to be going with someone else, just in case the owner is a creep but that person hasn't replied yet! I'm thinking about changing my mind, but the dream interpretations say that a naked male means death to a woman. 

What does this dream mean or signify?? :Sad:

----------


## JoannaB

TheAqua, I would strongly recommend that you stop reading whatever dream dictionaries you are getting these ideas from. These kinds of dream interpretations are a waste of time, in my opinion. Dreaming of a naked man cannot possibly mean the death of a woman because then there would be many more dead women than there actually are.

----------


## Sivason

Dream dictionaries are not useful. Any object could have dozens of meanings depending on the dreamer. How weird is that bit about death? Very odd. Sounds like a pretty rational dream of feeling vonerable and cautious about strangers.

----------


## theAqua

I think I just use dream dictionaries to make sense of my dreams or get clarification. I trust the psychics and their dictionaries somehow, lol.

----------

